# Luxating Patellas



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I took Ote to the veterinarian today for her "pre-spay" appointment. Her spay is re-scheduled for August 25th - the day after my birthday and 16 days after her birthday. I kind of "pushed" the vet to move the date forward since she was in heat recently. I don't want to take any chances with this little girl!!! She now weighs 3.25 lbs. so that is good news! She gained a little bit since last time she was there. Anyway, I asked about Ote's "popping" noises in her hind legs - which I have asked about many times before, and even called about - and they didn't seem to be concerned. I asked that the head veterinarian come in and evaluate her again after the vet tech and newer veterinarian had already looked at her and said that I shouldn't be concerned. Good thing I did - turns out Ote has a slight case of luxating patella, more so in her left hind leg than the right. The vet didn't seem too concerned about the situation as of right now, but she said that later on in life, it may possibly require surgery. This does not seem to bother Ote now, but I'm wondering if there are any supplements that I can give her to "put off" the onset of arthritis at a later age, or delay the need for surgery. Basically, I want to keep her comfortable for as long as possible. The vet said that I could give glucosamene complex, but it is hard to find pills small enough - well I have her on a powder form of the supplement that she gets once a day with cottage cheese. She has been on that for about 2 months, so we are one step ahead. For those of you who have a Chi with this condition, how do you help them stay comfortable? How was the surgery for the dog? Any tips provided will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You should put her on Glucosamine and Chondroitin. You do not need to look for pills small enough, you can get it in liquid form and simply add it to daily meals. Keep her slim as well.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I am feeding Rocky "Luposan Joint Power Original" which I bought over Zooplus. It contains greenlip mussel extract which shall help. I know of many Chihuahua owners who feed this as a supplement. It's not really expensive and lasts for ages.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nupro has a glucosamine supplement, it comes in a powder form.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Google the Bowen Technique,i had it for Dottie best thing i ever did for her


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

She is currently on Nupro All Natural Joint Support Supplement + Glucosamine Complex

(Per scoop)
Glucosamine Complex - 500 mg
MSM - 300 mg
Ester-C - 300 mg

She's been on this for 2 months or so. Should I switch her, or is this a good product? It is a powder form and I mix it with cottage cheese to get her to eat it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I think Nupro is good.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If they pop when she's in your lap, at her age, it's not really a 'slight' case...at 1-2 years of age you really should see no 'evidence' or popping sounds of luxation at all, even if they have it, so there is a good chance Ote's may get worse. In her case I would take her to an ortho and see when they recommend surgery. The longer they luxate (pop), the more damage is done to her knee joint and the more likely arthritis will set in young. I have a 2 1/2 year old male that has grade 2 knees but they never luxate on their own, so the ortho recommended waiting on any type of surgery. But she said if there was ever any popping feeling when holding him or if he skips in the yard, it's time to look at surgery as an option.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

flippedstars said:


> If they pop when she's in your lap, at her age, it's not really a 'slight' case...at 1-2 years of age you really should see no 'evidence' or popping sounds of luxation at all, even if they have it, so there is a good chance Ote's may get worse. In her case I would take her to an ortho and see when they recommend surgery. The longer they luxate (pop), the more damage is done to her knee joint and the more likely arthritis will set in young. I have a 2 1/2 year old male that has grade 2 knees but they never luxate on their own, so the ortho recommended waiting on any type of surgery. But she said if there was ever any popping feeling when holding him or if he skips in the yard, it's time to look at surgery as an option.


Ugh, I was thinking that too!!! If I can feel it popping and she's not even a year, how is it going to be 2 or 3 years from now. Sometimes I feel like I need to switch veterinarians. Ya know, the only reason we pushed Ote's spay-day later is because I requested it and said that I had a "veterinarian friend" (I don't really....I just wanted them to actually listen to me) that suggested we wait 3 months after her heat to let all the internal swelling go down. How do I go about finding and Orthopedic Veterinarian? I know of most of the vet's in my area and none are really "specialized." Could I keep Ote at this vet for vaccinations, physical exams, and take her to another vet for ONLY her kneecaps in order to keep costs down (the vet I go to now is fairly in-expensive compared to others in the area like VCA)? Or is that "rude"? LOL. Ote doesn't limp, or "skip" while playing, but the noise it makes really concerns me. And the fact that my vet just kind of "brushed it off" concerns me even more. Everytime I hear the noise it makes MY joints hurt, that is how horrible is sounds  Poor girl!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It's fine to use one vet for general care and another for specialized treatment. And not a bad idea to have the two vets share her files. Your vet may have a recommendation for an ortho, or you might start 'searching' on google for your area. Make sure they are board certified.


----------

